# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Oorsuizen

## Edelsteen

Ik zoek een effectieve manier om van oorsuizen af te komen

----------


## hetty1956

Sinds mijn man bloedverdunners moet slikken is ook zijn oorsuizen verdwenen.

----------


## soestdijk

Volgens mij is er geen manier om van oorsuizen af te komen. Je zult er mee moeten leren leven. Wel is duidelijk dat e.e.a. veel met stress te maken heeft.

----------


## gossie

dank je Soestdijk,
Ik had het zelf al onder de noemer stress gezet, bij mijzelf. Zo nu en dan zoemen in je oren. Zeer lastig hoor.

----------


## Agnes574

Hebben jullie iets aan het volgende artikel??
Klik op de link; http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=12707

----------


## ArieBergs

Oorsuizen of tinnitus genezen is geen gemakkelijke opgave. Meer dan 10 % van de mensen hebben last van oorsuizingen. Alhoewel er geen magisch middel bestaat zijn er toch vele remedies beschikbaar om deze marteling de kop in te drukken. Als ex tinnitus- en hyperacusis patiënt heb ik door de jaren heen heel wat remedies tegen oorsuizen of tinnitus bijeengebracht. Om u nu uit de nood te helpen heb ik de hele verzameling in een handboek gebundeld "oorsuizen - 100 remedies".

http://www.oorsuizen100remedies.be

In dit e-book komen de verschillende remedies en therapieën uitvoerig aan de orde. Over oorsuizen doen heel wat bakerpraatjes de ronde, die dringend de wereld uit moeten worden geholpen. Eén van de grootste misverstanden is, dat je met oorsuizen maar moet leren leven, omdat er eigenlijk zo weinig aan te doen is. Je kunt dit e-book als één doorlopend geheel lezen, maar je kunt het ook als naslagwerk gebruiken om meer gerichte informatie op te zoeken. Oorsuizen: zelfs als je er niet op tijd bij bent is er wel degelijk iets aan te doen.

Arie Bergs

----------

